# Venezuela



## Trickyfisher (13. Januar 2014)

Hi Kollegen
Nach langer Planung und 3 maligen Verschieben duerfte es  nun endlich soweit sein, am 28. Februar gehts ab nach Venezuela an den  Orinocco, Zielfische sind die dortigen Welsarten wie zB. der  Rotflossen-Antennenwels und der gigantische Riesen-Antennenwels (soll  bis ueber 200Kg schwer werden). Natuerlich stehen auch div. andere  Fischarten wie zB. der Piraya (Wolfssamler) oder der Aimara auf der  Begehrlichkeitliste.
Da ich dort voelliges Neuland betrete, bin ich  natuerlich brennend interessiert an allen moeglichen Tips und Tricks,  Geraeteempfehlungen, faengigen Wobblern und so weiter.
Also, wenn wer  von euch schon mal dort war, oder ev. die genannten Fischarten  woanders, am Amazonas zB., schon beangelt hat, schreibt mir bitte.
Ich kanns schon gar nimma erwarten....|wavey:
TL
Johannes


----------



## Jetblack (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Venezuela*

Ich nehme an, den "Expeditions 2 "  von Andree's kennst Du ?!

Gruss Nick

ps. Mein Neid wird mit Dir sein


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Venezuela*

Hi, 
Ja, natürlich, hab ich schon gefunden, da stehen auch gute Tipps drinn. #6
Ich wär halt auch noch an "Insider-Infos" von Kollegen interessiert, die selber schon dort waren.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Venezuelanature (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Venezuela*

Wo wirst du genau angeln im Amazonas Gebiet oder im Orinoco Delta?


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Venezuela*

Hi
So, wie ich das verstanden habe, fahren wir den Orinocco hoch in den Rio Cauro und seine Nebenflüsse, verbringen dort einige Tage, später auch noch in den Rio Auro, isgesamt sind wir 14 Tage unterwegs
Ausgangspunkt ist Ciudad de Bolivar.
TL
Johannes


----------

